# Someone wants my 07 Cooper S, then they made a stupid lowball offer



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

OK, Blueguy, I just gotta rant for a moment about your roads in SD. I'm over here with my R56 MCS with sport suspension and runflats...and I thought my teeth were going to rattle out of my head while on I-5 northbound. Sheesh!
Come to Phoenix where we've not only rubberized the roads, but they're actually uniform and smooth.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pilotman said:


> Be careful with your assumptions, the American Academy of Pediatrics recommends keeping kids rear facing as long as possible, up to 30-35lbs, not just 1 year and 20 lbs.


I know. I've read the books and heard admonishments. Heck some of my employees tried to lecture me about how unsafe my Cooper is v. one of their SUVs. I expect if he's still rear-facing at 1 year that he'll be too big to remove the seat from the back to extract him. If that's so, I'll still have no choice but to get a car with rear seat access via a door.



> Don't you have a MCS now? Why is the FWD aspect of the clubman bothering you then?


I don't like the FWD on my MCS either. It's the one thing about the car I can't stand.



> sorry to hear about your local experience with Audi, my local dealers are great, service is face, courteous, ALWAYS get loaners and never get BS.


Get loaners and smiles and everything. However, Audi will not cover anything under warranty and the dealer's service isn't open on Saturdays. After 3 BMW products both of those differences are a massive buzzkill for Audi. BMW fixes everything and they allow Saturday appointments.



> Make sure you MEASURE everything first, test fit the car seats, the stroller, etc...
> 
> its not stupid, I dragged car seats to a number of dealers....get your seat where you want it then see if it works. That is the ONLY way, since we all know the "legroom" stats are useless
> 
> good luck


I measured and measured. Eventually I just bought the seat and put it in the MCS. It fits fine and the stroller fits in the boot too. Trust me, I'm a hardcore planner.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

uter said:


> OK, Blueguy, I just gotta rant for a moment about your roads in SD. I'm over here with my R56 MCS with sport suspension and runflats...and I thought my teeth were going to rattle out of my head while on I-5 northbound. Sheesh!
> Come to Phoenix where we've not only rubberized the roads, but they're actually uniform and smooth.


Smooth roads? That'd be something. I had to ditch the runflats on my BMW and MCS. On SD roads the RFTs cause skips and hops constantly. :rofl:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Sign of the times..... some morons offered us 20% less than the asking value for our house.... they even bothered to make the offer written!!!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Well, drove the little man in the Cooper yesterday. It was as easy as can be to get him in and out (I've been practicing) and he fell asleep right away. Cool, at least one more year with the Cooper!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats!


----------

